# Evanzo MySQL DB Connect Problem



## Carrear (1. August 2007)

Hi Leute

ich bin WIEDER Evanzo Kunde weil ich früher schonmal 2 Jahre bei denen war und damals auch zufrieden.
Jetzt haben die allerdings die DB Administraton an den User übergeben mit einer mir vollkommen suspekten Plattform namens Plesk (Version 8.1.1.). Man kann da also die DB selber erstellen was ich auch gemacht habe und ich habe den User mit Passwort eingerichtet (mehr als NAme und PW kann man bei den Usern auch nicht einstellen soweit ich sehe) und ich kann leider nicht auf meine DB zugreifen. 
Es kommt bei der connection zu folgender Meldung :

Access denied for user 'apache'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

Username usw. - was ich eingegeben habe sind 100% richtig und der username lautet auch nicht "apache" das wundert mich - desweiterem habe ich entgegen dem was da steht auch das passwort angegeben. Der Evanzo Support ist GROTTENSCHLECHT - schlechter geht es nicht - zudem teuer , technisch schlecht ausgestattet (ständig Störungen in deer Leitung oder Fehler in der Verbindung und der Warteschleife) und wie gesagt superteuer. Jetzt habe ich das ganze nochmal per Mail verfasst, aber das dauert bei denen ja auch ewig. Kann jemand von euch eventuelle Fehlerquellen bei sowas nennen?

Carrear


----------



## Big-Tux (1. August 2007)

Irgendwo im Script muß da noch ein MySQL-User namens 'apache' rumschwirren, such mal danach, das (using password: NO) bedeutet das in erster Linie nicht das Paswort sondern der Username nicht stimmt, steht da YES ist das PW falsch und der Username richtig.

[edit]
Ups nee sorry das (using password: NO) heißt das man sich versucht hat ohne PW anzumelden..
Ergo is irgendwo ne config des Scriptes falsch...
[/edit]


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Da kann einfach kein Apache sein.Includet wird die connect.inc.php


```
<?php
error_reporting(E_ALL);
include 'http://www.domainname.de/include/config.inc.php';
@mysql_connect(MYSQL_HOST, MYSQL_USER, MYSQL_PASS) OR die("Keine Verbindung zur Datenbank. Fehlermeldung:".mysql_error());
mysql_select_db(MYSQL_DATABASE) OR die("Konnte Datenbank nicht benutzen, Fehlermeldung: ".mysql_error());
?>
```

und wie ihr seht wird darin die config.inc.php includet:


```
<?php
    error_reporting(E_ALL);
        define('MYSQL_HOST',     'localhost');
        define('MYSQL_USER',     'benutzername');
        define('MYSQL_PASS',     'passwort');
        define('MYSQL_DATABASE', 'datenbankname');
?>
```

Die Daten in der config, habe ich hier natürlich raus gemacht, aber sie sind sonst richtig. Da kann man ja nicht viel verkehrt machen

Die Datei von der aus includet wird ist http://www.domainname.de/micro/pkv/pkv_convert.php (eine php datei zur auswertung eines formulars) .
Es wird wie folgt includet:


```
include 'http://www.domainname.de/include/connect.inc.php';
```

Vielleicht ist da in der Includierung nen Fehler?


----------



## Big-Tux (2. August 2007)

Eine config die Extern includet wird?
Da sollte man eher Relative oder absolute Pfade verwenden sonst wird nur die Ausgabe aber nicht der Inhalt der PHP-Datei includet.


```
include 'http://www.domainname.de/include/config.inc.php';
```
Relativ:

```
include 'include/config.inc.php';
```
Absolut:

```
include '/srv/www/htdocs/include/config.inc.php';
```

Das sind nur Beispiele, die Pfade sind dann natürlich Server- und Scriptabhängig!


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Ich habe die Include Angaben in der pkv_convert.php und in der connect.inc.php jetzt auf absolut umgemodelt. Aber die Fehlermeldung bleibt die gleiche


----------



## Big-Tux (2. August 2007)

Mal so zu Testzwecken, hast du die Daten schonmal direkt in den MySQL-Connect eingetragen? Also:


```
mysql_connect("hostname", "username", "passwort");
mysql_select_db("datenbankname")
```

Wenn das funktioniert ist es der include, wenn nicht... sicher das der Host localhost ist? Nicht das die DB auf nem anderen Host liegt? Is mir glaube so in erinnerung bei Evanzo von meinen 2 Wochen da damals ^^


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Ja, das Problem ist, dass Evanzo total unübersichtlich geworden ist. Wie gesagt früher hat man einmal Daten bekommen und gut war es. Aber ich kann das nirgends nachlesen. Ich meine - wie soll ich es raus finden ?


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Über dieses Plesk kann ich ja direkt ins MySQL - kann ich es da irgendwie rausfinden?


----------



## Big-Tux (2. August 2007)

*im gedächtniss wühl* Anmelde-eMail? Stehen da nich alle Daten drin?


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Nein, neuerdings richtet man die DB in diesem PLESK selber ein. Voll bekloppt.


----------



## Big-Tux (2. August 2007)

Stimmt... Ich find Plek aber besser als Confixx, hab selber Plesk aber aufm VServer... das einzige was mich stört sind die Abhängigkeiten der Plesk Pakete im RPM-Manager...

mom... ich logg mich mal kurz bei mir ein...

Warst schonmal im phpMyAdmin? Da steht der Host auch drin...

[edit]
Jo im phpMyAdmin (heißt bei Plesk "DB WebAdmin") steht die Zeile:

```
"Verbunden mit MySQL 4.1.13 auf host:port als username@host"
```
Da findest raus wo die DB liegt...


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Also ich weiß ja nicht wo da, aber oben aufdem fensterrand steht http://irgend-eine-ip, dann ein bindestrich, dann nochmal die ip aber ohne http:// und dann steht da / localhost - also nehm ich mal an, dass localhost richtig ist.


----------



## Big-Tux (2. August 2007)

Nimm mal die IP als Host für den DB-Connect...


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Dadurch ändert sich leider nichts


----------



## Big-Tux (2. August 2007)

Versuch nochmal das mit den Daten direkt eintragen...

Und wenn das net klappt geh mal im Plesk bei deiner Domain, auf Datenbanken, da werden unten die Datenbanken gelistet. Rechts davon steht der Datenbankserver, das sollte bei localhost eigentlich "Lokaler MySQL-Server" sein...


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Habs direkt eingetragen - da tut sich nichts - Lokaler MySQL Server - steht da, ist also richtig mit localhost. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter. Das heißt wohl warten und bezahlen - auch ohne die entsprechende Gegenleistung zu bekommen. Fazit:

Ich rate jedem von einem Webhosting über Evanzo ab.


----------



## Big-Tux (2. August 2007)

Och... des hätt ich dir auch vorher sagen können nachdem ich damals nach 2 Wochen nur noch mit dem Anwalt kündigen konnte. ^^

Nein, den Spaß mal beiseite, hast du nochmal nach den Berechtigungen deines Datenbank-Users geschaut? Hast du mal versucht einen neuen Datenbank-User zu erstellen der maximale Rechte hat und das der auf die DB evtl. zugreifen kann?

Gibts nirgends ne Hilfe da? Außer die Standartmäßige von Plesk und die PillePalle-FAQ auf der Homepage? Irgendwas passt da net zusammen... des mit dem User 'apache' ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn...


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Das mit den Rechten habe ich mir auch gedacht - aber ich finde bei PLESK nichts wo ich die DB-User-Rechte einstellen kann !?


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Ich habe jetzt bei denen angerufen. Die peilen da garnix. Ich sage ihr so "ich woltle über einen script zugreifen" da sagt sie mir das geht nicht XD man könne nur über PLESK darauf zugreifen  Ich frage sie, wie ich dann die DB benutzen soll und sie sagt, das wisse sie nicht, aber sie würden kein odcb unterstützen. Das was die verkaufen ist so schäbig. Geht niemals dahin.


----------

